# BMW K1200 and K1300 Rear Suspension Recall for 2004-2010 Bikes



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Affected Models/Years

BMW / K1200 GT 2004-2010
BMW / K1200 R 2004-2010
BMW / K1200 S 2004-2010
BMW / K1300 GT 2004-2010
BMW / K1300 R 2004-2010
BMW / K1300 S 2004-2010
*Component:* SUSPENSION:REAR

*Summary:*
BMW IS RECALLING CERTAIN MODEL YEAR 2004-2010 MOTORCYCLES. THE BEARINGS COULD BE SUBJECT TO CORROSION. THIS COULD LEAD TO REDUCED MOVEMENT OF THE LINK LEVER.

*Consequence:*
THIS COULD AFFECT THE HANDLING OF THE MOTORCYCLE INCREASING THE RISK A DRIVER MAY LOSE CONTROL OF THE VEHICLE RESULTING IN A CRASH.

*Remedy:*
THE MANUFACTURER HAS NOT YET PROVIDED A REMEDY OR AN OWNER NOTIFICATION SCHEDULE FOR THIS CAMPAIGN. OWNERS MAY CONTACT BMW AT 1-800-525-7417.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

figure I will schedule an appointment to have mine looked at in the next few weeks, this has been a known issue for awhile and people just need to occassionally check the lower linkage/dog bones and grease them


----------

